# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Arl test c

## jolter604

Gonna switch to this guy next week and try this brand out I will report back soon.

----------


## Couchlockd

That's actually one lab I'm pretty interested in. His prices are dirt dirt cheap.

----------


## jolter604

> That's actually one lab I'm pretty interested in. His prices are dirt dirt cheap.


I got that from his free give away. I like to try different labs and give random feedback.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Shit - I want my overseas gear back

----------

